# Ethanol Free Gas in Kingsland GA



## AJared (Aug 16, 2011)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I found ethanol free gas at the Sunoco Station at the Kingsland Grocery on 17 South in Downtown Kingsland.  It is labeled as Marine Gas and is $3.99 per gallon.  I filled up every gas can I own!!


----------



## benbill (Aug 18, 2011)

Great information.  They will get my business as well.  Thank you for the post.


----------



## tim mason (Aug 19, 2011)

Clydes Market at Shellman Bluff had it at $3.79 last weekend!


----------



## dick7.62 (Aug 19, 2011)

http://www.pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=GA


----------



## rbar (Aug 21, 2011)

*just what i was looking for*

thank you, thank you Thank you!!!


----------



## Bryannecker (Aug 21, 2011)

Harrison's Station has it for $3.84 in Richmond Hill, GA.  144 @ Oak Level Road Convenience Station: $4.09!  I buy at Harrison.

Bad news with Sunoco Station is that it is the PEW family base of their wealth.  Pew charitable trust should ring a bell.  If not,  educate yourself on them,  and what they are doing to us as fishermen.  I will not buy from them or CITCO, either for that matter.  El Cheapo is what is at the stations in our area.  More and more stations are carrying real gas 89 octane marine grade.  It will make a difference in your outboard for sure.  That is now all that I use. Lawn mowers, chain saws, etc., too are made for real gas.  

Thanks for the post!!
Capt. Jimmy


----------

